# I need help transferring from HD to HD



## Spectator (Apr 5, 2020)

Hello people,

I need your Jedi knowledge and help...

I use and iMac and LogicX. 

Currently I run all my Spitfire and Sample Libraries from 1 Lacie HD and I just bought Samsung T5 (2TB) SSD as I want to run everything a bit faster....

What is the best way of transferring this without me making a cockup and mess?


Do I just copy and past all libraries over to the SSD - and then when I load up my Logic sessions, will it find it automatically?

Please - any advice would be great..

Thanks!


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 5, 2020)

Yes Just copy the libraries to a formatted drive
It’s also a good idea to give the new SSD the exact same name as the original drive.


----------



## Spectator (Apr 5, 2020)

thanks


----------



## passionpunch (Apr 11, 2020)

So, you can do this without having an identical name. If this is ever needed in the future, simply copy pasta the entire sample folder over to your new drive. When you open up a library (lets say in Kontakt, and we'll call it Spitfire) in Kontakt, you will have an error saying it can't find said samples. All you have to do is relocate where Kontakt is searching. Once you select the appropriate folder, your Spitfire library will be ready to use just as before. 

(You mean A LOT faster!!!!)


----------

